# Grand Cayman Resorts



## Bee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi,

I'm planning a trip to Grand Cayman this fall and I have a few of questions. 

Which is your favorite resort and why? Which resort would I have the best chance of getting an ocean/beach view?

Which month is better to visit October or November? I'm thinking mainly about weather.

Thank you for your help.
Bee


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 19, 2015)

Grand Cayman is not an easy trade. I prefer the Seven Mile Beach side of town -- and we stayed in a timeshare of the same name. But, there are no ocean views at that resort.


----------



## SherryS (Mar 19, 2015)

We liked Morritt's Grand.  We loved that side of the Island because it is far less crowded (which we prefer).  All units in the Grand are ocean view. Just returned from a week there the end of February.


----------



## Bee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for your help. 

I can see the Morritt's Grand and the The Grand Caymanian now. I will either take the Morrit's Grand or wait for a Reef unit. It doesn't appear that II has any resorts in the 7 Mile Beach area. 

Bee


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 20, 2015)

We've only been once; to the Grand Caymanian.  We loved it; close enough yet not a crowded busy place.  Check out our review in the Marketplace.  Would not stay at any of the Morritts because we feel they are too far away from everything.  Just our opinion.


----------



## Bee (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Stu,

Where did you stay? Was it near Georgetown and 7 Mile Beach? Did you exchange through II?

Thank you<
Bee


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder what happened with the Plantation Village? that use to be in Interval and I believe it's on 7 Mile Beach. It has always been on my list for Grand Cayman. We had to use Marriott Reward points at the Ritz because there are so few options in Grand Cayman - but it's sooooo beautiful.


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 22, 2015)

Grand Caymanian.


----------

